# pkg_add and build dependencies



## astperl (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if pkg_add will also install build dependencies also by default?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2013)

No, build dependencies are only used when building a port.


----------

